
What are people working on in coffee shops? - MichaelAO
https://medium.com/life-learning/what-are-people-working-on-in-coffee-shops-cdf351e28b6#.brw05ejyc
======
ggchappell
Interesting & fun. However, apparently _none_ of these people were just
fooling around, surfing, watching cat videos, or posting idiotic things on
Reddit or Facebook or whatever-the-latest-trendy-site-is? I don't believe it.

------
twotavol
I would have called the coffee shop Deus Ex Mocha

